# Watercolor Drawing to Digital Artwork Process Video



## EmilyNguyenArt (Jan 26, 2016)

For anyone who is interested, I made an experimental process video of how I turned a Traditional Watercolor Drawing into a more polished Digital Work. This may seem pointless to a lot of artists who would just go straight to Photoshop/Painter/Etc., but may be of use to the very few who spent most of their daily times without electronic devices because circumstances do not allow them to (like myself for instance). Just for clarification, this is more of a process video than it is a tutorial, but it may be used as learning material. I also know that not everybody like the digital format and would much prefer the traditional style of art, but in many cases there will be clients that prefer clean cut and computer-generated artwork. 

If the proportions of the character look questionable, I basically drew and traditionally painted her in roughly about 5 minutes. The point of this experiment was to convert the traditional graininess of the picture to a digital clean cut style. Focusing on character anatomy was not the priority in this case.






.
.
.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting. I didn't watch the whole thing because I don't do this kind of work but I'm sure someone that is interested in Digital would find it informative.


----------

